# leopard geckos what to put with what?



## thecricketkiller (Mar 27, 2009)

looking to get some groups of leos going for next season(would rather get it right then rush for this season). im a little unsure of what to put with what and what others i should buy to go with them? im not new to geckos but new to the morphs iv never really payed much attention other then wow thats nice and never put much thought into dna ect. so any advice would be great:2thumb:

would just like to say i have been keeping geckos for many many years 14-15 years roughly but only just getting into breeding now because i have more time spare ,im not a kid, i drive and can offord vet bills. just thought that was all worth saying before anybody asks:whistling2:

with the geckos i have and some i have coming in a week or so i have:

all males except for my 14 year old male normal i think he fires duds now lol

1xhypo tangerine(picking up tuesday)
1xnormal 
2xnormal(lavender) het talbino i believe was told aptor but since been corrected

i know i need better morph males any ideas?
thinking of buying mack albino male or something along those lines

females

1xmack snow
1xtremper bandit 
1xpatternless albino (picking up tuesday seller is unsure on strain of albino) will that cause any problems? does it need to breed with exact same type of patternless to give patternless babies?

waiting for them to be old enough then i will have them
1xtangerine het tremper albino
1xtremper albino 


i was thinking to put the hypo tangerine male and female tangerine together plus buy more female hypo tangs if i can find some, am i right in saying all hypo/tangerine babies? or would the tang het tremper albino female be better with a tremper albino male?

not sure on the tremper bandit? bought it cus it looked cool:lol2:

any ideas would really help.
all the best!:2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

thecricketkiller said:


> 2xnormal(lavender) het talbino i believe was told aptor but since been corrected


If they was HET APTOR this is true not really no such thing.How ever they are better genetically that you avridge normal if they have APTOR ancestory.

They would be.

Normal HET Talbino/Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.

So if you breed one of these to the Talbino bandit witch it just a Talbino jungle you'll a fair percent of jungle HET Talbino and Talbino jungle offspring.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

gazz said:


> If they was HET APTOR this is true not really no such thing.How ever they are better genetically that you avridge normal if they have APTOR ancestory.
> 
> They would be.
> 
> ...


am i right in thinking there would be a small chance of eclipse in there also depending on the parents and IF it did have aptor ancestry?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> am i right in thinking there would be a small chance of eclipse in there also depending on the parents and IF it did have aptor ancestry?


Yes when involing APTOR's there is a percentage that some may infact be HET Eclipse.This happens when you breed HET Eclipse to HET eclipse and you get 75%Poss-HET Eclipse offspring.


----------



## thecricketkiller (Mar 27, 2009)

gazz said:


> If they was HET APTOR this is true not really no such thing.How ever they are better genetically that you avridge normal if they have APTOR ancestory.
> 
> They would be.
> 
> ...


does this mean i should put male Normal HET Talbino/Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.:lol2: with tremper bandit? sorry to sound stupid. and cheers for that info, im not 100% sure on the normal het talbino polyhet ...............as het aptor is what they was sold to me as and the fella said he see the parents, so im guessing they had one aptor parent. but worth a season with the right female to find out.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

thecricketkiller said:


> does this mean i should put male Normal HET Talbino/Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.:lol2: with tremper bandit? sorry to sound stupid. and cheers for that info, im not 100% sure on the normal het talbino polyhet ...............as het aptor is what they was sold to me as and the fella said he see the parents, so im guessing they had one aptor parent. but worth a season with the right female to find out.


I would.Just to double check when you say Tremper bandit do you just mean Bandit that's from Ron tremper.Or do you mean Tremper albino banit.


----------



## thecricketkiller (Mar 27, 2009)

sold as tremper bandit ment to be baby from two from tremper heres some pics, may just be a pretty gecko and no fancy one, i only bought her cus she is very cute, sorry for the crap pics


----------



## thecricketkiller (Mar 27, 2009)

so anybody is that a tremper bandit?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

thecricketkiller said:


> sold as tremper bandit ment to be baby from two from tremper heres some pics, may just be a pretty gecko and no fancy one, i only bought her cus she is very cute, sorry for the crap pics


Right it's a Banit which is a jungle from Ron Tremper line.You don't need to say TREMPER banit.As people may as i did mistake this for meaning Tremper albino banit.People know what you mean by saying just banit.Personally i'd say jungle rather than banit as banit is just a trade name.But it's up to you what name you choose.

With what you got i'd put the.

Normal lav HET Talbino/Poly'HET'etc'etc X jungle(banit).
Normal lav HET Talbino/Poly'HETetc'etc X Mack snow.
Hypo tangerine X Albino patternless.

Yes you need a visual patternless or a HET Patternless to get patternless offspring.


----------



## thecricketkiller (Mar 27, 2009)

cheers gazz, and them pairs will produce? also i have a temper albino coming what should i put her with? or should i buy a albino male for her?


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

thecricketkiller said:


> cheers gazz, and them pairs will produce? also i have a temper albino coming what should i put her with? or should i buy a albino male for her?


i would either put a supersnow, mack snow or another talbino together with her.you would stand a better chance with the supersnow as it carrys 2 copys of the gene i think.

2 talbinos=talbinos
supersnow or mack snow=mack snow het albino or normals het albino.
or you could put a giant talbino with her an breed giant talbinos or talbinos.


----------



## thecricketkiller (Mar 27, 2009)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> i would either put a supersnow, mack snow or another talbino together with her.you would stand a better chance with the supersnow as it carrys 2 copys of the gene i think.
> 
> 2 talbinos=talbinos
> supersnow or mack snow=mack snow het albino or normals het albino.
> or you could put a giant talbino with her an breed giant talbinos or talbinos.


cheers :notworthy:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

thecricketkiller said:


> cheers gazz, and them pairs will produce? also i have a temper albino coming what should i put her with? or should i buy a albino male for her?


Normal lav HET Talbino/Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine X jungle(banit) = .

Possible Offspring.

Most likly
---------
Normal Poss-HET Talbino.
Aberrant Poss-HET Talbino.
Jungle Poss-HET Talbino.
Striped Poss-HET Talbino.

Could get.
---------
Reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.
Patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Talbino.

All Poly het Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
----
=== 
Normal lav HET Talbino/Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine X Mack snow = .

Normal Poss-HET Talbino.
Mack snow Poss-HET Talbino.

All Poly het Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
----
===
[1C]Hypo tangerine X Albino patternless = .

Normal HET Albino,Patternless.
[1C]Hypo HET Albino,Patternless.

Offspring imfluanced by tangerine.
----
[2C]Hypo tangerine X Albino patternless = .

[1C]Hypo HET Albino,Patternless.

Offspring imfluanced by tangerine.


----------



## thecricketkiller (Mar 27, 2009)

thankyou gazz im sure i will understand morphs and genetics by next season, : victory:


----------

